# PiP mit PS4?



## ztrew (1. Dezember 2013)

Wollte mal fragen ob man mit meinem Fernseher (Samsung UE37ES5700) eine Bild in Bild Funktion aktivieren kann. Wenn ich in das smart Menü gehe wird mir ja auch links oben noch das fernsehen angezeigt und das hätte ich auch gerne wenn ich im PS4 Menü bin also das ich dan z.b. im inet surfen kann und dabei Fernsehen gucken geht das?


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2013)

Lt. Samsung UE37ES5700S - Fernseher - TECHNISCHE DATEN hat das Ding PiP. Probiere es doch mal aus.


----------



## ztrew (1. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich unter menü system auswähle und dann auf PIP möchte steht dort: Diese Funktion ist nicht verfügbar. Ich glaube mein Modell ist das ohne s hinten macht das einen unterschied?


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2013)

Schau mal in die Anleitung auf Seite 300. Da steht was von:



> Sie können gleichzeitig Sendungen über das Fernsehsignal ansehen und das Bild einer externen Signalquelle anzeigen.
> 
> Wenn Sie beispielsweise einen Blu-ray-Player an das Fernsehgerät angeschlossen haben, können Sie mit Hilfe der PIPFunktion gleichzeitig ein TV-Programm und den Blu-ray-Film ansehen.
> 
> Wenn die Funktionen Smart Hub und Prog.-Sperre/Bew. aktiviert sind, können Sie die Funktion PIP nicht verwenden.


 Vielleicht liegt es daran


----------



## ztrew (1. Dezember 2013)

Und wie schaltet ich das ab? Habe in der Anleitung nichts gefunden.
EDIT: So danke habe nun versehentlich den Fernseher auf werkszustand zurückgesetzt und konnte nun pip auswählen danke für die Hilfe.


----------

